# Octagon Ceiling Cover



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't know if this is considered vintage or not. I'm pretty sure they don;t make them anymore. I saved a few from the last job I was on...You just hang your chain hung fixture right from the cover and plug it in..you can also turn the hooks 360 degrees...real fast...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow thats cool. Never seen one of those.


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ya got a smaller pic of it by any chance? I can almost see it.

~Matt


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ya got a smaller pic of it by any chance? I can almost see it.
> 
> ~Matt


Don't give me bull**** about the pic...I resized it to medium and i tried it 5 times and still comes out that big....so go f yourself:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Don't give me bull**** about the pic...I resized it to medium and i tried it 5 times and still comes out that big....so go f yourself:thumbsup:



What size are you uploading it as?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Don't give me bull**** about the pic...I resized it to medium and i tried it 5 times and still comes out that big....so go f yourself:thumbsup:


Lol.. someones a little angry tonight huh?

Kids...


~Matt


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Lol.. someones a little angry tonight huh?
> 
> Kids...
> 
> ...


I'm joking...thus the :thumbsup:....I really did try to resize it to medium several times....then when I transfer it to this site sometimes it works sometimes it stays large.....I don't know:blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cool Pic. I never seen one like it before.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Don't give me bull**** about the pic...I resized it to medium and i tried it 5 times and still comes out that big....so go f yourself:thumbsup:


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I'm joking...thus the :thumbsup:....I really did try to resize it to medium several times....then when I transfer it to this site sometimes it works sometimes it stays large.....I don't know:blink:



What size are you uploading them to PhotoBucket as?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Me think's a tutorial is in order.... 




err nevermind... (I don't want to get punched through my screen.) 

-Sherlock


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> Me think's a tutorial is in order....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....That is funny as hell:laughing:...Really, if you have a suggestion as to how to do it, I will listen.

480, I have no idea what size I am uploading it as.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

in all seriousness, I really would like to see a larger version of that pic. it looks interesting.

BTW, no harm, no foul Nola.

~Matt


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> in all seriousness, I really would like to see a larger version of that pic. it looks interesting.
> 
> BTW, no harm, no foul Nola.
> 
> ~Matt


 
Oh, you were serious?...My bad....haha...


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I am pretty sure that Ideal was making something simular to that not too long ago, I used to use them. I thought that I had one but I can't find it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Ok....That is funny as hell:laughing:...Really, if you have a suggestion as to how to do it, I will listen.
> 
> 480, I have no idea what size I am uploading it as.



Click on the "More Options"














and you'll get this screen:













If your images are larger than what you select, they will automatically be resized for you. I use 640 x 480 90% of the time.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------

